# اقتراح بسيبط لكن مهم



## wadeetito (23 يوليو 2010)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد اميين
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

تحية طيبة الى ادارة واعضاء منتديات الكنيسة العربية الضخمة والعريقة ربنا يحافظ عليها دايما

اولا احب ان اشكركم على المجهودالعملاق المبذول فى اعلاء اسم المسيح فى العالم كلو

هخش فى الموضوع على طول 

هو اقتراح بسيط جدا ممكن ناس كتير تفتكر انو تافة لكن انا من راى انو هاااام جدا 
الاقتراح هو

الاعضاء المخالفين للنظام بدل شطب اسمائهم وبيان شكل الاسم تقريبا كليا الاقتراح بقى ان يتكتب باللون الابيض اسمو فبكدة اكييد مش هيبان اسمو وكمان مشاركاتو كلها تتحول للون الابيض فبهذة الطرية لا نرى اساسا اى رد مخالف او اسماء مخالفة وماااااا اكثرهااا من اسماء شتائم واسماء وقحة



اسف لللاطالة 
 تحياتى ومحبتى للجمييع تيتووووو


----------



## wadeetito (23 يوليو 2010)

wadee titoooo




ملحوظة تم كتابة اسمى باللون الابيض فى اعلاة هذة المشاركة كمثال للفكرة


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يوليو 2010)

وحب الاستطلاع الناس تعمل فيه ايه ؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> wadee titoooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*علم عليه هيبان برضه يا تيتو


باينه برضه ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 يوليو 2010)

فعلا ياتيتو لو ظللت عليه هايبان برضوا 
اصل معظمنا هنا عندنا حب استطلاع ذى ماقال مينا​


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا على فكرتك يا تيتو بس مجرد ما تعلم عليه هتلاقى ان كل شئ انكشف وبان*​


----------

